# Check out this item on eBay! I HAVE to have one!



## minimule (Sep 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BURRO-DONKEY-pocket-T-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Charley (Sep 11, 2008)

Ahhh....I want one too!


----------



## minimule (Sep 11, 2008)

Go to their ebay store. They have a couple of different donkey designs. I want all of them!!!!


----------

